# BMW Connected Drive App is not updating "status" - BMW is working on it!



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

If anyone is wondering why your BMW's status isn't updating on the App - it's a problem on "the back end" ... BMW is aware and is attempting to correct. Talked to the Genius # - resolution ETA is unknown at this time.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

My Connected Drive App has returned to normal functionality.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

